# Missed Chance



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

Two night in a row now I've been having problems with my sight! I had a nice buck come in last night with about ten minutes of shooting light! But when I drew back I couldn't see my pin! I have a 20 yd pin and that's it I use a peep...so what I'm trying to get at us there anything I could do to make my pin more visible? We can't use lights in SD for hunting so any help would be well appreciated! 
Thanks,
Tanner


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

is your pin a fiber optic?


----------



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

well it is somewhat its kinda hard to explain...its an older sight i believe the sight is a darton sight? but im not quite sure its my late grandfathers old bow...but the pin itself is fiber optic but its not like todays fiber optic sights where they are really illuminated...thanks for the help


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

options include....

1. do nothing
2. drill out peep so its bigger and lets in more light
3. try to jimmy rig your current pin (hard to say what to do without knowing much about it.
4. buy a bigger peep or go with a kisser if your using an older bow
5. buy a newer fiber optic pin


----------



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

Learn to shoot instinctively....like the folks with recurves & longbows do. I wouldn't think it woul be too hard, esp. for those short shots


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Deal with it. Thats hunting.

Theres many times I have "legal light" left, but not enough actual light to see my pins. Cloud cover, dark moon, heavy cover all diminish "legal light".


----------



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------

